# appli d'un mac à un autre mac ?



## casadebastia (15 Août 2012)

bonjour

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de telecharger une appli sur un iMac, de la mettre sur une clé usb, et de l'installer sur un autre iMac (sans l'avoir installé sur le permier iMac)

je rencontre le pb suivant: j'ai acheté garageband pour mon imac, mais impossible de l'installer (et je n'arrive pas à savoir pourquoi)

donc je me suis dit, peut etre qu'en le téléchargeant sur un autre imac, et en l'important ensuite dans mon imac, ça pourrait marcher ?

merci pour votre aide
d'ailleurs, si vous pouviez m'aider pour ce pb d'installation, voici le lien ...

http://forums.macg.co/musique/pb-installation-garageband-1175622.html


----------



## casadebastia (20 Août 2012)

personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Etienne13003 (29 Août 2012)

casadebastia a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de telecharger une appli sur un iMac, de la mettre sur une clé usb, et de l'installer sur un autre iMac (sans l'avoir installé sur le permier iMac)
> 
> ...



Je pense que ça ne peut pas marcher de cette façon, je ne suis pas le meilleur expert en appli imac mais je doute fortement de cette solution et je n'en ai pas non plus pour le moment.


----------

